# Postwar AF,Lionel and their Prototypes



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

When I was into HO,one of my main areas of interest was the rebuilding and modification of steam engines.I had some brass,so I like to think I know what a steam loco is "supposed to look like".

During the 80's, I sold off my HO,and built up a rather nice collection of postwar Lionel. That stuff is all long gone now as well.

Now that I've switched(again!) to S scale,I see that American Flyer's steam engines seem to follow actual prototypes far more than a great deal of Lionel's offerings of the same period. Let me say that this is in no way meant to "slam" Lionel of what they sold. I still have a great fondness for their stuff, although I am no longer involved with that gauge. But it does appear that, except for the nice Hudson, Berkshire 2-8-4, and the rather toy-like Pennsy 6-8-6, most of the rest were either 0-4-0's or 2-6-2's "on steroids". My favorite Lionel,I think, is the handsome #1666, but it bears no resemblance to any Prarie type I'm familiar with.And let's not forget that even that model was morphed into a 2-6-4, which other than a few suburban tank locos, were non-existent.

American Flyer,on the other hand, seemed to base their models on actual engines,something that I think is very cool.

Dunno if this means anything,or is of interest to anyone,but I thought I'd post it anyway and maybe get some discussion going...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You forgot to mention the 2 rail verses 3 rail. :cheeky4:

You......Lionel trader you......don't want to start trouble. 

No more from me at the moment, got to go.

Like my signature says, I like them all.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I always thought that the Lionel locos looked like toys.They never caught my fancy. I do have several sets that my younger son and I used to run, but then again, they look like a toy train set. I have a Rock Island 4-8-4 with the sounds of steam which looks nice, but I still think the older locos from Lionel look like toys. I also have a Lionel Big Boy, which IS NOT a toy!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I always thought that they were toys? 

Even the new Big Boys.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I always thought that they were toys?
> 
> Even the new Big Boys.


It's hard to describe I guess,lol.


----------

